# D3200 vs D7100.....



## Wizard1500 (May 16, 2015)

I've had my 3200 for a year, and while I like it, I think the manual controls on the 7100 would be more to my liking (the more I can control without the menu, the better I like it).  Other than that, is there any real compelling reason for me to get a 7100....I realize this question is very subjective.  I think the 7100 would open me up to a wider selection of good lenses.....If I am wrong, please correct me.  I am retired, and photography is just a hobby, for me.  TIA for your opinions......btw, the 7100 body is now running about $900......


----------



## nerwin (May 16, 2015)

If you think your D3200 is limiting you, then totally go for the D7100 it's a very good upgrade and you'll love physical buttons rather than menus. Also the D7100 doesn't have a OLPF either.


----------



## Braineack (May 16, 2015)

D7100 >>>>>> D3200


----------



## fjrabon (May 16, 2015)

I went from a d3100 to a d7000 and now I have a d7100. 

For me the biggest benefits to Ming up were:

1) dual control wheels. This isn't a big deal unless you mix ambient light with flash (and therefore need to shoot in manual), but if you do, it's a huge deal, IMHO. It's also helpful for quickly accessing exposure compensation in A mode (but you have to enable easy exposure compensation for that, which it boggles my mind that easy exposure compensation isn't the default). 

2) focus motor. The upgrade to the D7000 paid for itself right away because it allowed me to use the 80-200 f/2.8 d instead of the 70-200 f/2.8. 

3) built in flash has commander mode. I like Nikon's cls a lot. Being able to control my flashes' power and switch seamlessly from manual flash to ttl all from the camera was a huge time saver and made shoots smoother. 

4) dual memory slots. Drives me crazy that the x100t doesn't have them. 

5) auto bracketing. I don't bracket a ton, but when I do I don't want to have to menu dive. 

6) auto focus fine tune. I don't think the d3200 does this. Or at least I didn't use it on my d3100. Love it on the d7100. For technical reasons almost every lens will range from either very slightly front or back focusing (or in some cases significantly). Af fine tune all your lenses and everything will look a tad bit more crisp. It's like buying better quality glass. 

7) Better low light performance. The d3200 actually isn't bad, but the d7100 is better. They have the same sensor, but the d7100 manages it better through processing. Or something. Not really a huge deal though. 

8) better build quality. I put my d7000 through a lot of situations and it is still solid as a rock. I'm sure the d3100 would have fallen apart by now. It also just feels more solid while being not too bulky for a  dslr. 

9) higher frame rate. Useful for sports. 

10) better autofocus. This should be way higher. Night and day autofocus difference. 

11) better viewfinder. Much easier to compose your image and focus. It's bigger and brighter.


----------



## Wizard1500 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks, all....I'm sure that I'll upgrade......Now, to decide on new, or refurb.....I've found a refurb for $700....just might go for it....thanks, again.....


----------



## fjrabon (May 16, 2015)

Wizard1500 said:


> Thanks, all....I'm sure that I'll upgrade......Now, to decide on new, or refurb.....I've found a refurb for $700....just might go for it....thanks, again.....



Nikon generally does a great job on their refurbs. I think they're actually better than buying new because a technician has looked over every aspect of the camera and fixed any issues. It's like an extra layer of quality control.


----------



## BillM (May 16, 2015)

Only thing to take note of is the warranty on a refurb vs new. It is 90 days vs one year. I generally buy refurbs myself but as an example my refurb D4s is back at Nikon for repair right now, I saved $500 buying refurb but just spent $500 having it repaired as i've had it 8 months.


----------



## wezza13 (May 17, 2015)

I went from a 3200 to a 7100 just before christmas and the difference between the two is huge.

I won't repeat what fjrabon wrote but I am very  happy with it and it was a great upgrade.

The autofocus system, better viewfinder and dual control wheels are what I particularly like about it.


----------



## photoguy67 (May 17, 2015)

I am not knowledgeable about the 3200, will it not accept every lens the 7100 will accept? I thought any Nikon would accept pretty much any Nikon lens. Assuming a modern lens.


----------



## fjrabon (May 17, 2015)

photoguy67 said:


> I am not knowledgeable about the 3200, will it not accept every lens the 7100 will accept? I thought any Nikon would accept pretty much any Nikon lens. Assuming a modern lens.


It'll "accept" them. But it will only autofocus with af-s lenses. And non af-s lenses will be manual focus only on anything but FX Nikon and D7x00 systems. And a few older Nikon's like the D90. But the D3x00 and D5x00 series cameras will not autofocus with non af-s lenses.


----------



## photoguy67 (May 17, 2015)

Well the OP said that the 7100 would open him up to wider selection of good glass so thats where my confusion come in. I was taking "good glass" to mean modern af-s lenses.


----------



## fjrabon (May 17, 2015)

photoguy67 said:


> Well the OP said that the 7100 would open him up to wider selection of good glass so thats where my confusion come in. I was taking "good glass" to mean modern af-s lenses.


Why would you take it to mean that? A lot of the af-d lenses are better than the af-s lenses. The 50mm f/1.4 and f/1.8 af-d lenses rate higher than their af-s g counterparts. The 105mm and 135mm f/2 DC are rated amongst the best portrait lenses Nikon ever made. Depending on your needs many prefer the 80-200 2 ring f/2.8 af-d to the 70-200 af-s f/2.8 (and it's more than $1000 cheaper).


----------



## Derrel (May 17, 2015)

The "baby Nikons" lack the minimum aperture sensing pin at 7 o'clock, so they can mount and shoot almost any lens or accessory made in F-mount. WHen I say baby Nikons I mean the D40,D40x,D60, the D3000-series variants, and the D5000 series variants. Those baby Nikons can handle the pre-Ai Nikkors, and such lenses as the 55mm f/3.5 Micro~Nikkor, which in pre-Ai version and in rough shape is like a $35 lens from KEH.com. All those older "silver barrel" Nikkors will pop right onto the baby Nikons. This is roughly the lenses made from 1959 to 1973 or 1974 as I recall in "silver barrel" with the so-called "scalloped metal focusing ring" design, and then the early RIFR or_ rubber-inset focusing ring_ models for the last period of the pre-Ai era. Ai began in 1977, but not all designed were immediately ported over to Ai!!!!

For more-modern lenses, the Ai and Ai-S manual focus lenses have some nice lenses...the 105mm f/2.5 Ai or Ai-S are still quite excellent lenses. Same with the 200mm f/4 Ai or Ai-S...same with the 135mm f/3.5 or f/2.8 Ai or Ai-S lenses. The 180mm f/2.8 with ED glass is STILL a good telephoto. The 50/1.8 Ai-S is a decent lens.


----------



## photoguy67 (May 17, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> photoguy67 said:
> 
> 
> > Well the OP said that the 7100 would open him up to wider selection of good glass so thats where my confusion come in. I was taking "good glass" to mean modern af-s lenses.
> ...


I did not know that. I have always assumed, incorrectly it seems, that newer was better. Thank you.


----------



## Wizard1500 (May 18, 2015)

I appreciate the discussion....  I am definitely going to move up to a D7100 or, maybe even a 7200.....just depends on when I find a price I am pleased with.....right now, the refurb seems to be at the top of the list....but in the next few months, several "holiday" sales should be taking place......I would probably have the 7100 now, but our local Best Buy has neither the 7100 nor the 7200.....the one camera shop we have is just way too expensive to even visit.....anyway, thanks for the responses.....


----------



## wfooshee (May 19, 2015)

Another difference if you ever get to sophisticated lighting, is the D7x00 can control off-camera flashes, as the pop-up flash has a CLS Commander mode.

And that second control wheel IS important, not just for flash. The front wheel controls aperture in aperture-priority or manual mode. On the D3x00 and D5x00, there's some button you have to hold to make the one-and-only wheel control aperture in manual mode, as without the button it controls shutter. Confusing.

So: bracketing, better AF, AF on more lenses (plus it meters on older manual-focus lenses, which the "baby" Nikons do not,) faster (way faster) continuous shutter, real pentaprism for better viewfinder, dual SD cards, second control wheel, CLS multi-flash control, 2 User-settable memories to store ALL settings in the camera for instant setup.....

It's not even a decision, really!!!


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jun 4, 2015)

Just to update this thread......Today, I purchased a new D7100.  I have the battery charging right now.  Can't wait to try it out......again, I really appreciate the responses to my question.......haven't been this excited since I replaced my Mamyia 645 with a Bronica ETRS.....


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Jun 4, 2015)

Wizard1500 said:


> I've had my 3200 for a year, and while I like it, I think the manual controls on the 7100 would be more to my liking (the more I can control without the menu, the better I like it).  Other than that, is there any real compelling reason for me to get a 7100....I realize this question is very subjective.  I think the 7100 would open me up to a wider selection of good lenses.....If I am wrong, please correct me.  I am retired, and photography is just a hobby, for me.  TIA for your opinions......btw, the 7100 body is now running about $900......



I didn't read this thread, so if this is a repeat, sorry. With great power comes great responsibility.... ehhhhh. What I mean to say is with the D7100, you will need to get quality glass in order to take full advantage of the thing. I've heard time and time again from novice photographers complaining about the D7100 when they're shooting with toy glasses. The D7100 will help you grow, and the D7100 will probably carry you for years, unless you're like me....always itching for a new toy. If the possibility of getting a used D600 is in the picture, I would for that instead. The ff sensor just gives you so much more room to be creative.


----------

